# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Kako prepoznati lažne trudove, da li da paničarim ili?

## andynoa

Večer svima, 

Nemam vremena trenutno da proučim sve o tome na forumu i da tražim, jer me strašno sada hvata panika..
Strašno boli trbuh danas, a i noćas me probolo, i evo sada dok sam se malo smirila, isto neka kukasta bol, samo probode i nestane....

pokušala sam mjeriti, ali nikako da uhvatim neki ritam te boli... zaboli pa nestane, pa se opet kroz sat vremena pojavi...leđa isto strašno ubijaju, i kad ležim i kad sjedim..

počela sam paničariti da nisu stvarno trudovi i već rekla svojima da me voze u bolnicu...a možda sam se samo preforsirala danas jer sam obavljala hrpu papira...

nisam primjetila nikakav iscjedak, još k tome sam na dalacinu koji moram stavljati svaku večer...

sad sam 36+3...

da odem u bolnicu ili da trpim?
inače mene nikad menga nije boljela, i ne znam kako ću prepoznati trudove uopće... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## koksy

Hm...nije da imam iskustva jer su meni u bonici dosli odmah oni pravi i jaki trudovi gdje nisam mogla pogrijesit i mislit da me samo malo probada. Ali mislim da ti to nisu trudovi jer kako opisujes bol dolazi u nepravilnim razmacima i jos k tome te samo probada a trud ipak traje, to je ipak grc, kontrakcija koja zateze.
Umiri se, legni, popij caj i prati te bolove, mjeri vremenski razmak.
Znam da ti je dosta toga da ti svi govore da ces znati da su trudovi a ti si uvjerena da neces ali vidi...hoces! Znat ces! Nije to bas samo lagana menstrualna bol. Mozda je u pocetku ali tebi ko prvorotki to ionako nece puno predstavljati jer ce ti porod ic sporije nego viserotki koja cesto krece u bolnicu vec nakon prvih par trudova.
I da ti opisem menstrualnu bol, posto jaaaako dobro znam kakva je. Nimalo slicna probadanju, boli onako podmuklo iznutra, ne mozes odredit neko mjesto boli. Sve te boli, i jajnici i maternica i svi organi valjda do zeluca istovremeno.

Eto, mislim da ces ipak jos malo biti trudnica  :Smile: 
U svakom slucaju javljaj novosti!

----------


## lore

meni se iskreno cini da su to trudovi..kad te pocnu boliti ledja i bubrezi, tako je meni bilo i isprva je bilo isto tako svakih sat vremena pa se kasnije smanjivalo..mene je isto probadalo..
e sad, ne znam koliko si blizu bolnici, ja bi za svaki slucaj otisla na pregled i vidjela..isto nisam imala menstrualne bolove ali kad sam rekla svojima da me bole kriza i da me probada su mi rekli: "to je to"..
drzimo ti fige i saljemo vibrice da sto prije dodje bebica  :Smile:  javi kak se drzis! :Love:

----------


## koksy

Ma ja se uvijek sjetim sebe u trudnoci sa Svenom. Od 35 tj. na dalje sam skoro svaki dan bila uvjerena da je krenulo, cim me malo probolo, cim je iscjedak bio malo jaci mislila sam plodna voda ili sluzni cep...Nasla sam i hrpu svojih postova ovdje iz tog doba, bas sam stalno panicarila. Na kraju sam rodila sa punih 41 tj.
Ja eto mislim da nisu trudovi jer kazes da te boli tako cijeli dan, nekako mislim da, da su trudovi, vec bi postali cesci...Mozda grijesim a mozda si ti kao i 90% trudnica jednostavno svjesna da ce uskoro i ustvari ne mozes docekat.  :Smile:

----------


## bambus99

tako je i mene nesto pocelo boliti, leđa, pa prede na prednju stranu, i tako je trajalo od jutra.pa bi se umirilo.pa svakih nekih 5-6 min.... dalo se izdrzati bol, al je ipak bolilo... i otisla sam u bolnicu... dosla sam otvorena 1 cm... spojili me na ctg.. al sve se to umirilo. ostala sam 3 dana u bolnici,pustili me doma i vratila se istu vecer jer mi punknuo vodenjak.
e sad, neznam ja da sam na tvom mistu, ja bih ipak otisla do bolnice,pa nek te pogledaju ako je lazna uzbuna vratit ce te doma i bit ces mirana.
javi nam kakvo je stanje. i sretno!  :Kiss:

----------


## andynoa

evo popila sam čaj, otuširala se i smirila malo i opet jedno te jedno...

bolnica je 20 km odavde... mislim da ću krenut tamo za svaki slučaj...

naravno da ne mogu dočekat više, možda mi je sve ovo i na psihičkoj bazi..
izmjerila i tlak 120/80
šećer sad 4,7

tak da eto ak se pojavi kroz idućih sat vremena ponovo.. ode ja u Bjelovar...

----------


## Beti3

*andynoa*, to ti je najpametnija odluka. Napisala sam ti na planu poroda da će ti biti najvažnije da slušaš vlastitu intuiciju, i vidiš da tako i je. I javi nam što je bilo, može? Evo malo vibrica da sve prođe idealno: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~

----------


## andynoa

> *andynoa*, to ti je najpametnija odluka. Napisala sam ti na planu poroda da će ti biti najvažnije da slušaš vlastitu intuiciju, i vidiš da tako i je. I javi nam što je bilo, može? Evo malo vibrica da sve prođe idealno: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~


sad ću leći, noge na povišeno, jastuk između nogu, jastuk ispod trbuha.. ako ne prestane hitam...
dajem si sat vremena još samo....

hvala na podršci...

----------


## sss

Ono što meni nitko nije rekao, a da sam ranije znala.... da prije poroda dobiješ potrebu češto izvršiti veliku nuždu. Ako te i to stišće, vjerojatno je krenulo.  Tako sam i ja trpila bolove i išla na zahod , kad mi se činilo stvarno bolno, bila sam već otvorena 5 prstiju i rodila u 30. +4.
Ja bi na tvom mjestu išla u bolnicu. Ako nije ništa, 20 km i nije tako daleko a odvoziti, a ako je nešto, bit će ti jako daleko. Sretno!!
(ako si ti 36 + 3 nije panika, od 37 + 1 se više i ne računa kao prijevremeni porod. Točno tad sam ja rodila drugi puta).

----------


## Eva Maria

*Andynoa* kako si? 

Ja imala jučer cijeli dan kontrakcije, imala više puta veliku nuždu :Rolling Eyes: 
al se sve smirilo kad sam legla u krevet, malo čitala knjigu i zaspala..
u noći me probudio pritisak išla na wc, piškila i prestalo.. danas ništa cijeli dan.  ja baš često imam lažne trudove, al čim sjednem ili legnem, smire se..
Sad me počeo bolit zub :Evil or Very Mad:  i molim Boga da me noćas ne uhvate trudovi prije nego odem zubaru. uh..

sad je već prošlo sat vremena, nadam se da si dobro!!
samo pozitivno  :Love: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
da sve prođe super
puse

----------


## Pinky

sretno andynoa!!!

----------


## andynoa

Evo, javljam se iz Bjelovarske bolnice, gdje su me ostavili na promatranju, ctg uredan, ne bilježi trudove, zatvorena skroz.. Izvadili mi krv i mokracu, dali mi normabel i smjestili ne na odjel, dr spominje nekakve infekcije i opasnosti, a ja bi samk htjela zaspati...
Kako sam, izmučeno jer mi je sestra toliko stegla remenje za ctg da sam inala osjecaj da cu puknut koliji me kraljesnica boli, a dr.je raskopo sve dolhe, grubo strasno nesto.
Javim se sa rezultatima ali jedno je sigurno od bebice jos ni b... A meni rodendan u cetvrtak, pa bi mi to bio najljepsi poklon <3

----------


## Beti3

:Love:

----------


## rena7

Kako si, šta ima novo? Pa zašto u Bjelovar? Tvoj izbor ili?

----------


## koksy

Vibram da sve bude ok i onako kako ti zelis ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Drzi se!  :Love:

----------


## andynoa

> Kako si, šta ima novo? Pa zašto u Bjelovar? Tvoj izbor ili?


Imala sam na izbor bjelovar ili koprivnica, tako da sam se odlucila bjelovar... Evo probudili me opet za ctg..
Cini mi se da ona doljnja crta nekako varira i da ipak imam trudove, ako to prikazuje trudove.. Bebica je mirna zasad, od 120-140 su varirali...

Stigli nalazi, poviseni leukociti u krvi, u mokraci dosta plocastih stanica, tako da po meni izgleda ko neka upala, imam gestapa u nocnoj smjeni, budila me 3 puta nocsd...

----------


## andynoa

> Kako si, šta ima novo? Pa zašto u Bjelovar? Tvoj izbor ili?



Sve je bolje od Koprovnice, inam gestapa u smjeni ali dobro...probudili su me za ctg u 5 ujutro, beba je na 120-140, a dl ona doljnja crta prikazuje trudove? Jer ta je ko nasa drvzava, cas gore cas dolje...
Leukociti su poviseni i nekakva plocasta tijela u mokraci, vsljda je to znak neke upale..

----------


## andynoa

> Kako si, šta ima novo? Pa zašto u Bjelovar? Tvoj izbor ili?



Imam osobnu averziju prema Koprivnici pa sam izabrala Bjelovar...
Probudili me u 5 ujutro za ctg, beba na 120-140... Jel ona donja crta predstavlja trudove? Jer ta je malo ravna, pa malo u zraku ko piramida...
Nalaz krvi poviseni leukociti, mokraca neke plocaste stanice, sto je znak neke bakterije ili upale po meni...
Osim sto imam gestapa za sestru, sve je ostalo u redu...

----------


## sierra

Eto,onda dobro da si otišla.....vjerojatno je neka upala,sad ti i beba stišće mjehur pa moguće da te zato probadalo. Javljaj kak je  :Wink: )

----------


## andynoa

Napravili urinokulturu, nalaz u cetvrtak, dotad lezim tu :'(

----------


## Boxica

donja crta su ti trudovi!

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

> Evo probudili me opet za ctg..
> Cini mi se da ona doljnja crta nekako varira i da ipak imam trudove, ako to prikazuje trudove..


Da, ta crta pokazuje trudove, ali pitanje je što se iz nje može zaključiti. Dok sam čekala porod u bolnici nagledala sam se žena koje su tjednima i tjednima imale takav nalaz ctg-a. S druge strane, meni je ta crta uvijek bila ravna, čak i onda kad je porod već počeo.
Meni je prva faza poroda izgledala kao ono što knjige opisuju kao lažne trudove: neodređena bol, slična menstrualnoj, bez ikakvog ritma, koja bi prestala čim bih promijenila položaj + pritisak na crijeva (bol u leđima nisam osjetila niti u jednom trenutku, iako je to navodno pouzdan znak i nešto što razlikuje prave trudove od lažnih). Otvorila sam se 8 cm, a da mi nisam ni pomislila da je to porod - nije tako izgledalo. 

Tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude u redu.  :Love:

----------


## rena7

Želim ti sreću i lak porod!

----------


## katarinam

> Imala sam na izbor bjelovar ili koprivnica, tako da sam se odlucila bjelovar...


Ja sam između Koprivnice i Varaždina odabrala Varaždin i nije mi žao. 
*andynoa* drži se i puno sreće na porodu  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## andynoa

Evo da se javim, jos sam tu, ubijam se od dosade, bolovi prestali, nova blaga sestra, nema vise gestapa, ako bude nalaz u redu u petak kuci, tako da svoji 26.rodj.cekam sutra u bolnici.. :Wink:

----------


## oka

Baš mi je drago da je sve u redu :Heart:  ipak je još malo prerano za takav rođendanski poklon  :Grin: . Bebici je još uvjek najljepše u buši.

----------


## Eva Maria

*andynoa*, samo hrabro!!
Bitno je da ste ti i bebica dobro  :Smile: 
Ipak je vani hladno i bebi je najljepše i najtoplije u buši  :Smile: 
Bar se moj nikako neda na ovu zimu!!
mislimo na tebe i malog Nou  :Heart: 
*
Pandora Aura Monroe* čitam tvoj post i meni je tako skoro svaku noć.
To valjda znači da se otvaram  :Rolling Eyes:  idem sutra na ctg i amnio i nadam se da se nešto pokrenulo.. inače sam zatvorena, ma zacementirana  :Grin:  (blago rečeno)... 

puse svima!!!!

----------


## andynoa

Evo mene kući svojoj...
Našli neku bakterijicu dali antibiotike, "ležala" tamo 4 dana da bi s kutijom tableta išla doma... 

jako dobro sam se pripremila što me čeka za tri tjedna i zbog toga mi je jedino drago... upoznala bolnicu, sestre, liječnike i sve je u potpunosti u redu...
ima i onih koji se ne brinu, a i oni koji bi sve dali za tebe...
slušala i upijala i priče i trudnica i rodilja, vidjela hrpu malih anđela svi bucmasti, papaju, plaču i tako je lijep taj zvuk kad beba zaplače da ga ne mogu opisati...

Mi smo zatvoreni, još nam se ne žuri, okrenuli se jesmo imamo 3200 grama..
i stalno igramo nogomet u trbuhu...i sad ćemo čekati prvo 11.03. kontrolicu i onda 18.03. ak ne prima javljamo se u bolnicu...

----------


## Pinky

sretan ti rođendan sa zakašnjenjem!
i sretno dalje  :Heart:

----------


## sierra

Jupiii bas mi je drago da sve dobro prolazi...spavaj još malo,znam da
SAD zvuči banalno al sjetit ćeš se ti mene kasnije hihi

----------


## andynoa

> Jupiii bas mi je drago da sve dobro prolazi...spavaj još malo,znam da
> SAD zvuči banalno al sjetit ćeš se ti mene kasnije hihi


spavat ću ne brini, jer nisam oka sklopila (pretjerujem jesam ali sitno oko 2-3 sata po noći) u bolnici, jer sam osip od posteljine dobila, pa sam se grebala konstantno po nogama i rukama... na porod nosim svoju deku i posteljinu i briga me...  :Smile:  pa makar me istjerali vani...

----------


## andynoa

> sretan ti rođendan sa zakašnjenjem!
> i sretno dalje


hvala, hvala...

Sierra



> Jupiii bas mi je drago da sve dobro prolazi...spavaj još malo,znam da
> SAD zvuči banalno al sjetit ćeš se ti mene kasnije hihi


pošto sam dobila osip od posteljine tamo po nogama i rukama, nisam baš ni spavala, a i kreveti su neudobni, pa ću sad spavat ne dižem se  :Smile: )))
i uopće ne zvuči banalno iz prve ruke vidjela... imaju rooming in  :Smile:  :Heart:

----------


## zadarmamica

*34tt GRČEVI*
neznam što mi je.. prvo me danas popodne pocela držat bol ispod livih rebara.oko 4-5 rebara.kao da sam natukla.pa kad se udarac ohladi.eto tako mi je.kad taknem-BOLI. i eto..zaboravila ja na to....kad poceli maloprije jaki grčevi (a drže me oni "kao menstrualni bolovi" vec dva dana-kao da trebam svaki tren dobiti menzis). grčevi me uhvate svakih 15 min,maloprije 7min.baš baš jaka bol-neznam kako da se izrazim ali osjecaj -grčevi kao da cu proliv.a začepljena sam  :Smile:  sorry na izrazu. neznam kako da objasnim.muž se pripa kad je vidia moju facu koju sam napravila na te bolove.al sam mu se uspila nasmijat i rekla da ne brine,da su to vjerojatno LAŽNI TRUDOVI. neznam, vjerojatno i vi ostale tako mislite.

----------


## koksy

Hm...ne znam...ajd prati ti to jos malo, ako se razmak smanjuje i bude pravilniji ja bi na tvom mjestu otisla do bolnice...

----------


## zadarmamica

a muž i frendica me sad maltretiraju da idem.al ja sam rekla da cu doma biti što duže,bili pravi ili lažni trudovi.što cu u bolnici dugo.
a pregled mi je kod mog dokt sad u sridu.

----------


## andynoa

mila, poslušaj koksy!!!!

----------


## koksy

Ajd malo legni, opusti se, mozda se smire pa ces znat dal su pravi il lazni. Slazem se da se ne treba zurit u bolnicu ali ti si tek 34 tt, mozda bi trebala barem zbog toga.

----------


## andynoa

ja sam sada viđala cure u bolnici i manje od 34tt, koje su došle tipa jer misle da su otvorene, i da im otječe plodna voda, zadržali ih jedan dan na promatranju i pustili kući... 

tako i ako odeš nemaš što izgubiti, javiš se na hitni prijem, jer oni će znati najbolje...
moje mišljenje i dalje stoji, da ti se to rasteže prsni koš, ali ako su razmaci u bolovima pravilni i sve češći i ja bi se zapitala...

svakako javi što si odlučila.... uz tebe sam...

----------


## zadarmamica

ovo za prsni koš sam sad zanemarila skroz.i zaboravila da me to boli kad taknem.a doma ostajem,jer su nepravilni i vjerojatno lažni trudovi.u srijedu kod dokt.a ako mi bude i sutra ovako onda cu kod dokt.

----------


## zadarmamica

ali iznenadila sam se koja bol.sad me i skrpala trema od poroda, bio on ubrzo ili za par tjedana.  :Smile:

----------


## andynoa

ajoj ljubice moja, pročitaj što sam ja tamo napisala na "ne želim u rađaonu....." ja sam sad sva u panici isto... preznojavam se... ma bit će to dobro... za dva češ sve znati, ali ako se ponove ti bolovi, javi se kod doktroa..

----------


## zadarmamica

e a znaš kako mi je kad su oko mene 3 trudnice medicinske sestre.sve okolo te cure su medicinske sestre.jedna radi kod jedne ginekologice u zd.od kume,kuma.onda još su frendice sa sestrom od mog dokt.a frendicu mi sad skrpalo uzbuđenje da su me uvatili pravi trudovi,al su LAŽNI 10000000%.

----------


## koksy

Ma znas sta, ako si ti tako sigurna da su lazni onda i jesu. Mene su svi uvjeravali da mi ne curi plodna voda a curila je, i dobro da sam otisla u bolnicu jer sam *ja* tako odlucila. Samo ti slusaj i vjeruj svom tijelu i sve ce biti kako treba!

----------


## andynoa

> Ma znas sta, ako si ti tako sigurna da su lazni onda i jesu. Mene su svi uvjeravali da mi ne curi plodna voda a curila je, i dobro da sam otisla u bolnicu jer sam *ja* tako odlucila. Samo ti slusaj i vjeruj svom tijelu i sve ce biti kako treba!


*x*

----------


## zadarmamica

a i iskreno ja sam tip da je meni neugodno da dodem a ono nije n išta. neželim da ispadne da zajebavam nekog. malo je to glupo od mene.al doklen god ja mogu izdržat,i nisu redovni, necu ici u bolnicu.zatos am uvjerena sad da su lažni. bila me panika skrpala-prva trudnoća,pa neznam što bi mislila.al vjerojatno su lažni jer nisu redovni razmaci.

----------


## andynoa

mene je dva puta uhvatila panika, vidjela si, i dva puta sam otišla i zadržali su me tamo 5 dana..
a šta će bit sutra tko zna...

ako misliš i vjeruješ da su lažni, neka tako bude onda... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve  :Klap: 

 :Love:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## zadarmamica

ti nam se vrati sa malim frajerom  :Smile: )))))

----------


## ana.m

*zadarmamica* bolje da oni tebi kažu odite doma nego da se ne daj Bože nekaj desi. Kad sam bila u 35. TT izašla sam van sa starijom curkom, išle smo do parka, bilo je ljeto, vručine, nije bilo još ni 9 ujutro...Nismo odmakle daleko do zgrade, a mene je uhvatila takva bol u trbuhu da sam mislila da ću umrjeti (kasnije sam povezala da je to bio napad panike nesvjesno izazvan tom boli...) Uglavnom, jedva sam s malenom prešla na drugu stranu da sjednemo u najbliži park (vraćanje doma nije baš dolazilo u obzir jer smo na 4. katu), znojila se, bol nije popuštala, nazvala sam muža i otišli smo na hitnu. Tamo su vidjeli da imam ne baš lagane trudove, ali sve je ostalo bilo ok i trudovi su se sva sreća smirili. Nitko me nije zadržavap zbog toga u bolnici i moje je srce bilo mirno čim sam vidjela da je moja bebica ok.

----------


## katarinam

Zadarmamica jel su prošli lažni trudovi il su to bili pravi pošto se ne javljaš ništa?

----------


## andynoa

mislim da zadarmamica uživa na rivi danas  :Smile:

----------


## katarinam

> mislim da zadarmamica uživa na rivi danas


a može biti da iskoristi ljepo vrijeme jer će sutra nažalost kiša, a taman se naviknuli na prekrasno sunce....... al poslje kiše uvijek dolazi sunce

----------


## zadarmamica

bila kod mame cili dan.odmarala.a i imamo novu trudnicu u obitelji(bratova cura,pa sam ja ležala na kaucu,a oni kavicu)  :Smile:  a nisam baš za šetnju.. , jedva se penjem i po stepenicama.ujutro kod dokt idem na redovni pregled.

----------


## zadarmamica

neka moj mali krševan priceka još.ima on vrimena.  :Smile: 
meni se više ne žuri.jedva sam cekala,i tila u zadnje vrime da on dode ranije.al ipak bolje za njega da on bude što duže unutra  :Smile:

----------


## andynoa

> neka moj mali krševan priceka još.ima on vrimena. 
> meni se više ne žuri.jedva sam cekala,i tila u zadnje vrime da on dode ranije.al ipak bolje za njega da on bude što duže unutra


to je zato što pratiš moje nestrepljenje pa onda bi i ti  :Smile: ..
šalim se naravno milena..

javi se danas nakon pregleda obavezno!

----------


## zadarmamica

istina, to je zbog tebe.  :Smile:  heheheh. al smirila sam se sad nakon pregleda.i nek on što duže bude unutra.

----------


## katarinam

> istina, to je zbog tebe.  heheheh. al smirila sam se sad nakon pregleda.i nek on što duže bude unutra.


za sada mu je tamo najljepše, a doći će dan kad će htjeti izaći  :Love:

----------


## hejena

Ja u prvoj trudnoči nisam osjetila niti jedan lažnjak.. a sada.. već si idem na živce  :Evil or Very Mad:  s tim brojanjem i razmišljanjem jel trebam na pregled ili ne.. Prošli vikend sam ih imala od petka popodne do nedjelje navečer barem jedan na sat .. nekada i po 4 na sat  :Shock: .. stalno.. onako baš lijepo stezanje postepeno, lagana bol u donjem djelu trbuha, tvrd trbuh i nakon 30-tak sekundi opuštanje.. točno tako su mi izgledali oni početni trudovi kod prvog poroda..
Sada sam 35 tjedana .. a takva stezanja sam prvi puta osjetila i to na svakih 5 min kad sam bila 31 puni tjedan i zbog toga završila u bolnici.. ali su rekli da nije ništa opasno jer se nisam počela otvarati, pa mi se sada i ne diže paniku svaki put jer je to meni svakodnevnica  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## koksy

> Ja u prvoj trudnoči nisam osjetila niti jedan lažnjak.. a sada.. već si idem na živce  s tim brojanjem i razmišljanjem jel trebam na pregled ili ne.. Prošli vikend sam ih imala od petka popodne do nedjelje navečer barem jedan na sat .. nekada i po 4 na sat .. stalno.. onako baš lijepo stezanje postepeno, lagana bol u donjem djelu trbuha, tvrd trbuh i nakon 30-tak sekundi opuštanje.. točno tako su mi izgledali oni početni trudovi kod prvog poroda..
> Sada sam 35 tjedana .. a takva stezanja sam prvi puta osjetila i to na svakih 5 min kad sam bila 31 puni tjedan i zbog toga završila u bolnici.. ali su rekli da nije ništa opasno jer se nisam počela otvarati, pa mi se sada i ne diže paniku svaki put jer je to meni svakodnevnica


Meni to zvuci ko BH kontrakcije. Probaj malo pojacati unos magnezija. Meni su dali Normebel negdje oko 30. tj jer sam imala vise od 5 kontrakcija u jednom satu. Na kraju sam rodila sa 41 tj.

----------


## lastavica1979

I ja osjecam isto to stezanje sad sam 35 tt malo me znaju kao i jajnici bolit,a valjda cu prepoznat trudove kad pocne frkat

----------


## zadarmamica

ja sam 36+5TT i mene brine ocu prepoznat *prave trudove*. kontrakcije imam.a imala sam i lažne trudove,al je dokt rekao da je to ok.može trajati tjednima i danima do poroda. al mislim se ocu li skužiti, i što ako pukne vodenjak dok budem pi-pi pa ne skužim heheheheheh  :Smile:

----------


## andynoa

koliko čujem od curki, da dok pukne vodenjak nije ko normalan pi-pi, već se izljeva, tako da vjerujem da češ to primjetiti...  :Smile:

----------


## srecica

zadarmamica skuzit ces  :Cool: 
pravi trudovi ne prestaju ako promijenis polozaj, oni PRAVI-PRAVI trudovi nisu ni oni uz koje mozes zaspati.
Vodenjak - isto ces skuziti jer zapravo uopce nema veze sa pi-pi, ne mozes ga zaustaviti kegelovim vjezbama  :Smile: 

Opusti se i uzivaj, ako i ne prepoznas trudove odmah na pocetku, nema veze i ne brini bebe ne ispadaju samo tako u tramvaju ili taxiu  :Wink:

----------


## lastavica1979

haha zadarmamica kaj nas sve mući ja isto ne znam jel bum prepoznala trudove,mislim da su mi jucer pocele BH kontrakcije budemo vidjeli kak će se scenarij odvijat

----------


## zadarmamica

BH kontrakcije imam svaki dan u zadnje vrijeme. evo jedino danas nešto slabo.

----------


## katarinam

i ja mislila da neću prepoznat prave, a isprve i nisam bila uvjerena u to da su pravi, srećom nisam imala lažne, pravi su i to sad na razmaku od 5 minuta i veselo išćekujem jutro i nadam se ljepim vjestima  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## zadarmamica

sretnoooo!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## andynoa

> i ja mislila da neću prepoznat prave, a isprve i nisam bila uvjerena u to da su pravi, srećom nisam imala lažne, pravi su i to sad na razmaku od 5 minuta i veselo išćekujem jutro i nadam se ljepim vjestima


 :Klap:   :Very Happy: 

želim da si uskoro u  :Love:  sa svojim  :Zaljubljen: 

*S R E T N O !!!!!!!*

----------


## kiara79

katarinam je još uvijek doma..trudovi su malo na 3 min,pa na 5 min..pa na 9 min..nadamo se da ćemo uskoro krenuti.. :Klap:

----------


## oka

Sretno katarina, da ti sve prođe najbolje!  :Heart:

----------


## andynoa

> katarinam je još uvijek doma..trudovi su malo na 3 min,pa na 5 min..pa na 9 min..nadamo se da ćemo uskoro krenuti..


 :Klap:  SRETNO!!!

----------


## nahla

sretno!!!!

----------


## martinaP

> katarinam je još uvijek doma..trudovi su malo na 3 min,pa na 5 min..pa na 9 min..nadamo se da ćemo uskoro krenuti..



Ne treba žuriti, ovako neredoviti trudovi mogu se nastaviti i još nekoliko dana... Sretno!

----------


## kiara79

katarinam rodila sina u 17.40... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## koksy

Divno! Cestitam od srca!  :Very Happy:

----------


## andynoa

čestitam i ja od  :Heart: 
može malo više info, da se bacimo u prave čestitate  :Smile:   :Klap:

----------


## kiara79

> čestitam i ja od 
> može malo više info, da se bacimo u prave čestitate


otvorila sam na čestitanju,a uskoro stiže i naša priča s poroda.. :Wink:

----------


## andynoa

vidjela sam... svaka čast... čestitam tebi na netjaku!!!  :Heart: 

...sva sam raznježena, ja bi s vama opet čekala  :Smile: ...

----------


## zadarmamica

evo frendica 30TT,mislila da ima lažne trudove,međutim došli su na svakih 5minuta i ostavili su je u bolnici zaustavljaju joj ih. a vec danima ima i jake kontrakcije.

----------


## andynoa

o Bože..... znam za takve slučajeve, nadam se da nije počela otvarati??

držim fige da sve prođe u redu...
p.s. bolje da je u bolnici u ovako ranoj trudnoći, nego kod kuće..

----------


## zadarmamica

otvorena je ima vec 2tjedna.prst.al ima neku bakteriju zbog koje se otvara.i morala je mirovat doma.

----------


## andynoa

tak je bilo mojoj cimi u sobi, i leži u bolnici od 20 t trudnoće, i dalje leži (dok sam ja rodila bila je 33t) pije nekakve tablete da se ne otvara, i kontroliraju je ful maks.. rekli su joj da proba izdržati do 36 tt, i da bi je onda išli porađati (nažalost ona je pobacila svoje prvo dijete u 23 tt zbog istih problema) tako da me zabrinutost doktora ne čudi...


~~~~~~~~~~~ za frendicu...  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Ares

evo malo vibrica za frendicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve prođe ok!
Potpuno razumijem njenu situaciju, nalazim se u sličnoj, 30+4 tt, kontrakcije su sve jače, cervix skraćen i počinje se otvarati, a zašto je to tako nitko ne zna.

----------


## zadarmamica

i ova cura je imala spontani prošle god.dokt je rekao da je to naj bolje što se moglo dogoditi jer je skužio da se plod nije dobro razvijao i bio bi bolestan.

----------


## andynoa

> i ova cura je imala spontani prošle god.dokt je rekao da je to naj bolje što se moglo dogoditi jer je skužio da se plod nije dobro razvijao i bio bi bolestan.


ako je bio spontani u redu, ali ako je bio inducirani nije okej od doktora, jer bilo dijete bolesno ili ne, ono je naše dijete i naš blagoslov...

----------


## zadarmamica

nije bio inducirani.

----------


## andynoa

ali opet komentar doktora baš i nije na mjestu

----------


## zadarmamica

taman meni pocea masterchef.muž zaspa.iden ja uživat.  :Smile: 
kad odjednom ositim nešto mi vlažno.ja pogledala a ono krvave gacice. i dosta. išla na wc i još krvi.baš sam se pripala.a nije bilo velikog komada pa nisam znala jeli sluzni čep.išla na hitnu.poslali me u bolnicu.a bila sam danas na pregledu kod svoje dokt.sve je bilo super.nije bilo trudova.bila zatvorena.
u bolnici na ctg bila, nakon toga me doktor pogleda vaginalno i isto krvi bilo i sluzi.kaže da sam uloživa.na ctg da iman lagane trudove ,al cudno da ih ne osicam.a mene boli kao da iman menzis. i to je to.pa nije zna bili me ostavia ipak u bolnici.onda se iša konzultirat sa kolegom.pa me vodia na uvz.sve ok sa bebom i plodnom vodom. a ja rekla da bi ja doma išla.pa reka da idem doma, al da ako bude krvi i bolova da obavezno dođem. da se vjerojatno otvaram,da je to to.i došla doma oko ponoci ipo.i sad nemogu zaspat.e i mogu va,m reci da me lagana panika uvatila.trema.neznam ni ja.  :Smile:

----------


## drndalica

Tako je i meni prošli put ispao čep i puno krvi (izgledalo kao veliki komad jetrice), nekih 20-ak dana prije termina. Bila sam zatvorena, imala slabe kontrakcije, sve drugo ok. Bezveze sam gubila dane ležeći u bolnici, na kraju rodila točno na termin. Ako ti je bolnica rel. blizo odi doma, opusti se i uživaj. Osjetit ćeš prave trudove (zatvorena si), bez brige, to što je čep otišao ne znači da ćeš brzo roditi, može i ne mora...

----------


## koksy

Gdje si zadarmamica, da ne radas mozda?  :Very Happy:

----------


## andynoa

javila se, ne rađa još... al ~~~~~~~~~~~ da Krševan izabere najbolji trenutak  :Heart:

----------


## zadarmamica

doma sam.odmaram. sve me steže doli.a bolnica mi je blizu,možda 4minute mi triba. tako da neman u planu biti u bolnici dok netriban baš.  :Smile: 
uloživa, mekan uterus, kontrakcije, lagani trudovi i sad curka lagano sluz sa rozim tragom.bole me križa.al ono sinoc je bila baš svježa krv i dosta.

----------


## Sani1612

Draga po svemu pročitanom čini mi se da bi moglo uskoro krenuti. Samo hrabro i sretno!

----------


## zadarmamica

hvala.evo cijelu noć i jutro i sada.neznam bili sidila, ležala,hodala.iritira ova tupa bol kao kad imam bolnu menstruaciju.vjerojatno ce me par dana to zezat.

----------


## Tincha

Jel ti se beba već spustila? Možebit da su ti to samo trudovi zbog spuštanja i namještanja bebe - mene je to uhvatilo 2tj prije termina i baš sam onako vidjela da se trbuh spustio... Doduše ja nisam ništa krvarila.

----------


## zadarmamica

spušten mi drob izgleda ima vec tjedan dana. i lakše dišem.

----------


## zadarmamica

al vjerojatno se ovo sprema za porod.samo od sebe.rasteže sve.pa je zato takav osjecaj.mali zeza.necu ja još tjedan dana sigurno hehe

----------


## zadarmamica

nema kod mene više ni lažnih ni ikakvih trudova. mislin da cu prenjeti.  :Smile:

----------


## andynoa

> nema kod mene više ni lažnih ni ikakvih trudova. mislin da cu prenjeti.


ne mora biti, stanje se može promijeniti iz dana u dan...

----------


## lastavica1979

Meni dr reko da cu sigurno ranije rodit po cem on to zna nemam pojima i nista mi ne kaze jer sam otvorena il nisam.Jel vama to vasi dr kazu il ih vi pitate.Imala sam jedno 2 dana bol u ledjima i trbuhu

----------


## andynoa

meni je na zadnja negdje od 30 t počeo govoriti doktor, vi ste zatvoreni možete mirno spavati sve je u redu..nikad nisam to baš pitala..

pitaj ga na idućem pregledu jer vidim da se bliži termin  :Very Happy:

----------


## nahla

> Meni dr reko da cu sigurno ranije rodit po cem on to zna nemam pojima i nista mi ne kaze jer sam otvorena il nisam.Jel vama to vasi dr kazu il ih vi pitate.Imala sam jedno 2 dana bol u ledjima i trbuhu


meni je to reka u 37 tt. i sutra sam rodila. kaže omekšan i skraćen cervix.

----------


## zadarmamica

ja sutra popodne ili u utorak ujutro pregled. baš me zanima stanje. neki dan sam bila uloživa i mekan cerviks.

----------


## lastavica1979

ajme kako mene danas boli kicma i trbuh al i prepona samo jedna evo sad me malo popustilo. Mozda se beba gnijezdi i zauzima stav ,veli moj muz ma ti bus to pljucnila nabrzinu  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

mene od jucer drže lagani bolovi, a sad se pojacalo. nemogu sisti. onda koda mi neko iglu stavi.i dok hodam pritisak. al uvjerena sma da ce me ovo zezat par dana ovako, cak da cu i prenit.a sutra popodne pregled.pa cemo viditi.  :Smile:

----------


## lastavica1979

Sve će bit dobro zadarmamica znas da smo mi zene jake i da sve izdrzimo. Meni samo da je Uskrs bit doma i onda mogu i na streljanu ak treba  :Smile:

----------


## zeljana02

> mene od jucer drže lagani bolovi, a sad se pojacalo. nemogu sisti. onda koda mi neko iglu stavi.i dok hodam pritisak. al uvjerena sma da ce me ovo zezat par dana ovako, cak da cu i prenit.a sutra popodne pregled.pa cemo viditi.



draga *zadarmamica* neka Vam zeko donese u gnijezdo jedan prekrasan ali smotuljak mirisljavi  :Zaljubljen: 

*lastavice1979*...strpi se da prođe Uskrs, fino se napapas sunkice i svih blagodati, odmoris i onda ides po svoj paketic... :Klap:

----------


## andynoa

> draga *zadarmamica* neka Vam zeko donese u gnijezdo jedan prekrasan ali smotuljak mirisljavi 
> 
> *lastavice1979*...strpi se da prođe Uskrs, fino se napapas sunkice i svih blagodati, odmoris i onda ides po svoj paketic...


x  :Heart:

----------


## zadarmamica

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ŠUNKA.  :Smile:  i ja se tome veselim. samo da na uskrs pojedem blagoslov, rucam u miru kod svojih i obavezno šunka o kojoj danima pricam.i onda mogu pravac u bolnicu po svoj smotuljak.

----------


## andynoa

mi smo bez svoje ostali... zbog babinja  :Sad: ..
sad moramo hitat u Konzum po novu ili u Slavoniju kod babe po drugu  :Smile: 

*zadarmamica, i lastavica1979*, nakon šunkice, po štrucu u BO, to je jako dobar plan, i želim da uspije!!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## zeljana02

nekak se meni cini da zadarmamica nece docekati sunkicu... :Wink:  :Grin:

----------


## zadarmamica

> nekak se meni cini da zadarmamica nece docekati sunkicu...


 :Very Happy: 
bilo bi to super, al onda bi ja nadoknadila šunkicu kad bi doma došla sa krševanom :Heart:   :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

e da vas pitam, kad krenu trudovi -di boli??? cijeli drob od cica do stidne kosti ili??? jer mene trenutno boli skroz doli (tamo di se inace nalazi maternica), morala sam sad leci.nemogu ni hodat ni stajat.ko igle.neznam kako drugacije objasnit.i kontrakcije i dalje imam,al nisu redovne. možda se ovo još otvaram,jer sam u utorak bila prst otvorena i skracen cervix,mekano.

----------


## drndalica

Meni je bilo kao jaka menstrualna bol. Imala sam nekoliko takvih menzesa u životu, koji su me prikovali za krevet - e to je bilo najsličnije trudovima. Kad su se trudovi definitivno 'razmahali' onda je grčilo sve, ali je prvo počelo kao 'jaka menga', više dolje.

----------


## zadarmamica

onda je valjda to krenilo.jer nemogu se ni sagnit. cekat cu muža da on stavi suđe u perilicu jer se nemogu nisagnit.jedva stavila meso u pecnicu.

----------


## eris

Krenulo je definitivno! Zadnji porod krenuo 30 sati prije. Pomalo, menstrualna bol, donji dio stomaka, stidna kost, krsta zdjelica. Nakon 15 sati takvih simptoma, krenukle kontrakcije, nepravilne, jedna jača, pa 10 minuta pauze, pa neka slabija, pa onda 15tak minuta pauze, pa onda skroz slaba kontrakcija. 5sati pred porod krenulo pravo, ja to zovem uraganska bol koja se da izdržat, i koja, Bogu hvala, bez indukcije, je ipak podnošljiva. Nakon pucanja vodenjaka, uragan se pretvorio u cunami, al sreća da ne traje dugo(kod mene nekih pola sata). Sretno sa bebom i ugodan porod želim!

----------


## zadarmamica

:Very Happy:

----------


## nahla

:Klap:  :Dancing Fever: 


>

----------


## andynoa

> 


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

 :Love:  za mamicu!!!!

----------


## Dijana

Sretno zadarmamica! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Ja sam na 37+4, prije 15 dana već bila otvorena prst i omekšan cerviks. Ko zna kakva je situacija sad, znat ću za sedam dana, ako se štogod ne dogodi prije.

----------


## koksy

Zadarmamica ima li novosti?

----------


## zadarmamica

nema novosti. kontrakcije su ajmeee,jedva sam se popela po stepenicama sad.jer sam bila kod mame popodne.nemogu ja doma biti,neman živaca cekat.pa ovako mi vrime brže prođe,i zaboravin na bol.baš me zanima koliko ce ovo trajat ovako.

----------


## nahla

drži se draga neće još dugo

----------


## zadarmamica

ajme koja me sad uvatila bol,nisam mogla makac.i onda opet popusti.baš me zeza

----------


## zeljana02

bome ja sam danas po prvi puta iskusila cjelodnevne nepravilne kontrakcije...razvlaci, steze, reze ajme :Shock: ...jedva se krecem...kad malo legnem lakse mi je...uff...danas smo usli u 36 tt i cini mi se da ce biti veselo...nas decko danas posebno skace i rasteze se tako da ja zvijezde prebrojavam :Shock: ...uff...necemo mi izdrzati do termina nikako :Yes: ...
izgleda da sam se preforsirala spremanjem i ciscenjem za blagdane  :Rolling Eyes: ...

----------


## zadarmamica

evo-malo je lakše.mogu hodat.  :Smile:  pregled popodne.

----------


## zeljana02

> evo-malo je lakše.mogu hodat.  pregled popodne.


ne das se, ha?  :Grin: ...neka neka jos malo  :Grin:

----------


## Petronjela

UUuuuuu..pa tu je napeto. Zadarmamica sretno  :Very Happy: 

Cure jedno pitanjce..već jedno 3-4 dana imam menstrualne bolove koji prestaju kad se smirim. Jer se to bebač spušta? Sada sam 37+3 ili 38+3 po uzv-u. Inače mi se trbuh baš vidljivo spustio, bio je dosta visoko do prije tjedan dana.

----------


## zadarmamica

> ne das se, ha? ...neka neka jos malo


aaaah , jedva cekam.nemogu više.jako sam si teška.  :Smile:  drže me kontrakcije jake.




> UUuuuuu..pa tu je napeto. Zadarmamica sretno 
> 
> Cure jedno pitanjce..već jedno 3-4 dana imam menstrualne bolove koji prestaju kad se smirim. Jer se to bebač spušta? Sada sam 37+3 ili 38+3 po uzv-u. Inače mi se trbuh baš vidljivo spustio, bio je dosta visoko do prije tjedan dana.


hvalaaa.  :Smile: 
a moguce je da se spušta, i moj je u 37 tt bio vidljivo spušten i imala sam kontrakcije i kao menstrualne bolove.

----------


## zeljana02

> UUuuuuu..pa tu je napeto. Zadarmamica sretno 
> 
> Cure jedno pitanjce..već jedno 3-4 dana imam menstrualne bolove koji prestaju kad se smirim. Jer se to bebač spušta? Sada sam 37+3 ili 38+3 po uzv-u. Inače mi se trbuh baš vidljivo spustio, bio je dosta visoko do prije tjedan dana.


ja sam pitala dr. kad sam bila na pregledu 34 tt za menstrualne bolove i bolove u jajnicima i ona mi je rekla da se beba spusta i pravi si mjesta...

----------


## Petronjela

Hvala cure..sad mi je malo lakše. Znači da imam još dva tjedna čekanja  :Grin:

----------


## zadarmamica

evo, bila danas kod dokt. .nije me tila gledat vaginalno,kao samo cu na ctg.cal onda je vidila da sam neki dan bila otvorena, pa me ipak pogledala.i dalje sam prst otvorena,a cervix se još skratia. na ctg su trudovi bili od 98-110.
u ponediljak mi je termin, a rekla je da dodem u utorak ujutro(ako ne rodim do tada) pa ce mi gledat plodnu vodu kakva je.a možda je to mogla i danas. jedva sma došla doma.u autu mi se bilo teško voziti,a posli po stepenicama sam se u kuci vukla. trenutno imam kao menstrualne bolove, na trenutke jake.i kontrakcije su prisutne.i maloprije imala iscjedak smeđe rozo.vjerojatno od pregleda. 
i osjecam se kao da imam potrebu na wc ici,a nemoram. jedino što sam skužila(a možda je to ono prirodno čišćenje) da sam morala ova dva dana na zahod na dužu nuždu više puta(a inace jako loše po tom pitanju).možda su ti grcevi potakli.pojma nemam. :Smile:

----------


## nahla

biće beba za uskrs :Very Happy:

----------


## andynoa

Zeko nosi Krševana u košaricu... kako divno  :Very Happy:   :Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## Beti3

*zadarmamica*, pa to je to. Sin se sprema punom parom da upozna mamu i tatu. Opusti se, slušaj svoje tijelo, mudro i sigurno kreni kad osjetiš da treba u rodilište. Dan, dva, a možda i prije do vesele vijesti.

----------


## zadarmamica

jedvaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa cekam, nek boli koliko god treba.baš me briga.da je to tako strašno-žene nebi više rađale.eto tako se ja tješim  :Smile:  tako mi je lakše.ako sutra budem ok i bude izdrživo, popit cu ja kavu na kalelargi sa curama.da nemislim na stezanje. brže ce mi vrime proci

----------


## nahla

nego šta, ko zna kad ćeš opet.  :Grin: 
zezam se, drž se nije to ništa, neke to rade i po 5-6 puta :Yes:

----------


## hejena

*zadarmamica* jel si još tu? kako ide?

----------


## zadarmamica

još sam tu. iman trudove i kontrakcije cili dan.i sad prepone užas bole.al još necu u bolnicu.ja sma planirala tek kad pukne vodenjak ili kad mi trudovi budu na 5minuta, jer mi je blizu bolnica.

----------


## zasad skulirana

dobar plan,drzi ga se!!!!!provaj zaspat veceras da se malo odmoris,valjda ce ti dozvolit trudovi....

----------


## hejena

svaka čast zadarmamica na pribranosti! super je plan i nadam se da će ti biti sve kako si želiš i da ćeš uskoro držati svojeg bebana u rukama  :Smile:

----------


## drndalica

> zadarmamica 	 	 		 			 			još sam tu. iman trudove i kontrakcije cili dan.i sad prepone užas  bole.al još necu u bolnicu.ja sma planirala tek kad pukne vodenjak ili  kad mi trudovi budu na 5minuta, jer mi je blizu bolnica.


Identično bilo mojoj kumi neki dan. Čekala (nekoliko dana) da padnu ispod 5 min. I kad napokon jesu, stigla je u bolnicu u 12:30, otvorena 7 cm. Stigli joj uvaliti klistir  :Mad: , tražila je i dobila epiduralnu (bila je izmučena od trudova i nespavanja), dobila mrvu dripa i rodila u 17:00. Kaže da nije bilo strašno i skroz ok zvučala preko telefona.
Sretno!!

----------


## zadarmamica

ma prenit cu ja sigurno  :Smile:  malom se neda. a ja jedva cekam spavat na drobu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i njega paziti i maziti.
trudovi lažni ili pravi- pojma nemam. znams amo da boli.kontrakcije užas,a onda me još i uvati trud.al trudovi još nisu redovni.nadam se da se sve može promijeniti kroz par sati.jer ja jedva cekam. nemogu višeee

----------


## lastavica1979

Ni ja nemogu vise u cetvrtak idem doktoru pa cu vidjet sta ce reci.Mene toliko isto u preponi boli i ujutro i navecer imam kontrakcije,al podnosljivo je

----------


## Petronjela

> Ni ja nemogu vise u cetvrtak idem doktoru pa cu vidjet sta ce reci.Mene toliko isto u preponi boli i ujutro i navecer imam kontrakcije,al podnosljivo je


Hej! Kak je bilo kod doktora, šta kaže.? Mene ulovile kontrakcije nočas, onak jača menstrualna bol, budilo me svaka sat i pol- dva i sad ujutro prestale..Ja sam od pregleda još jako daleko. Malo me zbunjuju ti lažni trudovi ali natjerali su me da spremim torbu za rodilište dokraja  :Razz:

----------


## zeljana02

mene vec danima u podrucju ispod trbuha steze,reze i bas je ostra bol...sad vec teze i hodam...tete koje ste blizu termina jeli i vama tako???...sva sreca da sam dobila uputnicu za ctg preventivno...uff...vise nista nemrem i sve mi je teskooooooooo...

----------


## Petronjela

> mene vec danima u podrucju ispod trbuha steze,reze i bas je ostra bol...sad vec teze i hodam...tete koje ste blizu termina jeli i vama tako???...sva sreca da sam dobila uputnicu za ctg preventivno...uff...vise nista nemrem i sve mi je teskooooooooo...


Da i to zadnjih 10 dana. Odem peseka prošetat i dva sata poslije preležim. Pritisak mi je dolje konstantan, trbuh steže i reže i nočas ta menstrualna bol...pa se malo smiri pa radim nekaj i sad me opet počelo boljeti. Stvarno moram priznati da mi je cijela trudnoća odlična bila do sad ova zadnja tri tjedna.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## zeljana02

> Da i to zadnjih 10 dana. Odem peseka prošetat i dva sata poslije preležim. Pritisak mi je dolje konstantan, trbuh steže i reže i nočas ta menstrualna bol...pa se malo smiri pa radim nekaj i sad me opet počelo boljeti. Stvarno moram priznati da mi je cijela trudnoća odlična bila do sad ova zadnja tri tjedna.


znaci nisam jedina  :Grin: ...mene danas pocela i kraljeznica kidat...uff...danas sam usla u 37 tt, dajem si jos 10 dana i onda nam dolazi decko  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## lastavica1979

Ja danas ostala razocarana.Prije 2 tjedna dr reko sigurno cu ranije rodit,danas dosla na pregled nista otvorena ja se nadala barem 3 cm da sam otvorena.U ponedjeljak idem u bolnicu na pregled. Po terminu sam 39 tt,a po mjerenju fundusa 40 cm.Ne znam sta ce mi reci u ponedjeljak.Uh bas sam danas jadna tuzna i nervozna mislim da mi negine prenosenje

----------


## S2000

Polako, sve se to u dan zna preokrenit, izokrenit, otvorit, prosirit.... A kamo li za tjedan...
Jos malo i bebac je tu  :Smile:

----------


## koksy

> Ja danas ostala razocarana.Prije 2 tjedna dr reko sigurno cu ranije rodit,danas dosla na pregled nista otvorena ja se nadala barem 3 cm da sam otvorena.U ponedjeljak idem u bolnicu na pregled. Po terminu sam 39 tt,a po mjerenju fundusa 40 cm.Ne znam sta ce mi reci u ponedjeljak.Uh bas sam danas jadna tuzna i nervozna mislim da mi negine prenosenje


Nemoj biti razocarana zbog toga, jednostavno na to gledaj kako beba nije jos spremna izaci, nema to veze s tobom, doktorom ni nicim drugim, znas i sama da je za bebu najbolja opcija da potpuno sazrije bas u tebi, vjeruj mi falit ce ti trudnoca kad jednom rodis  :Smile: 
Ali znaj da te razumijem, ja sam prenjela tjedan dana, svaki drugi dan isla na preglede i ctg. I ako te tjesi, na jednom pregledu otvorena samo za vrh prsta, za 2 dana vec sam bila 2 cm otvorena i sljedeci dan sam rodila. Samo ti mazi trbuh i uzivaj u lupkanju i tom slatkom iscekivanju.

----------


## Petronjela

> Ja danas ostala razocarana.Prije 2 tjedna dr reko sigurno cu ranije rodit,danas dosla na pregled nista otvorena ja se nadala barem 3 cm da sam otvorena.U ponedjeljak idem u bolnicu na pregled. Po terminu sam 39 tt,a po mjerenju fundusa 40 cm.Ne znam sta ce mi reci u ponedjeljak.Uh bas sam danas jadna tuzna i nervozna mislim da mi negine prenosenje


Ma baš kako cure kažu. Sve se to može u dva dana preokrenuti. Mene bolovi nočas i jutros potpuno popustili a jučer sam bila sigurna da je krenulo polako. Baš nas maleni drže u potpunoj neizvjesnosti. Ja sam spremna u svakom slučaju a bebač kad se odluči..ja ga čekam  :Heart:

----------


## zadarmamica

eto, kod mene ipak nisu bili lažni trudovi  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Evo ljepotana na slikici! Kako mudro gleda. Uvijek me začudi mudrost u očima tek rođenih, kao da znaju nešto što mi pojma nemamo. Još jednom čestitam na rođenju sina.
I, naravno da nisu bili lažni trudovi. Uvijek na kraju budu pravi.

Hoćeš li mi reći da li si se iznenadila silinom trudova. Da li si očekivala da je baš tako? I da li si ih već počela zaboravljati? I zar ne da ovo prevažno biće na slici , vrijedi svega što je bilo?

----------


## zadarmamica

> Evo ljepotana na slikici! Kako mudro gleda. Uvijek me začudi mudrost u očima tek rođenih, kao da znaju nešto što mi pojma nemamo. Još jednom čestitam na rođenju sina.
> I, naravno da nisu bili lažni trudovi. Uvijek na kraju budu pravi.
> 
> Hoćeš li mi reći da li si se iznenadila silinom trudova. Da li si očekivala da je baš tako? I da li si ih već počela zaboravljati? I zar ne da ovo prevažno biće na slici , vrijedi svega što je bilo?


vrijedi svega što je bilo,i više od toga, i sad bi to sve ponovila- SVE ZA NJEGA. :Heart: 
iskreno- očekivala sam jake neke trudove, svi govore uvik- znat ces da je to to kad bude JAKO bolilo.al stvarno sam se iznenadila koja je to bol bila, trudovi. pakleni.nisam pomišljala na takvu bol.pogotovo kad su mi pojačali drip.i DA. već sam ih pocela zaboravljat. ma zaboravila sam, onog trena kad su mi ga stavili na prsa.

----------


## lastavica1979

danas od jutra se placem ko luda neka depra me ulovila,i popodne me pocelo frkat u kicmi razmak 40 minuta i tak 3 puta. Ne znam jel kog od vas rodnica bolila? Mene bas boli vec 2 dana

----------


## Trina

> vrijedi svega što je bilo,i više od toga, i sad bi to sve ponovila- SVE ZA NJEGA.
> iskreno- očekivala sam jake neke trudove, svi govore uvik- znat ces da je to to kad bude JAKO bolilo.al stvarno sam se iznenadila koja je to bol bila, trudovi. pakleni.nisam pomišljala na takvu bol.pogotovo kad su mi pojačali drip.i DA. već sam ih pocela zaboravljat. ma zaboravila sam, onog trena kad su mi ga stavili na prsa.


 
A ja se sjećam sebe u prvoj trudnoći...toliko sam slušala priče, tj strahote o porodima da sam se ugodno iznenadila. Iako je bilo pakleno bolno, ja sam mislila da će biti paklenije. A što se tiče zaboravljanja, kod mene je to živa istina. jednostavno zaboraviš kako to boli, na koji način. Totalna amnezija. Pa sam tako na drugom i trećem porodu pomislila kako sam glupa jer sam dozvolila sebi da zaboravim nešto takvo.

----------


## Beti3

> jednostavno zaboraviš kako to boli, na koji način. Totalna amnezija. Pa sam tako na drugom i trećem porodu pomislila kako sam glupa jer sam dozvolila sebi da zaboravim nešto takvo.


X

----------


## zeljana02

mene danas skroz dolje nesto ostro bocka, mislim da je po cerviksu ili nize...jedva cekam petak da vidim sto ce dr. reci  :Smile:

----------


## lastavica1979

Jao ja umirem vec dva dana od bolova jucer bila u vin vratio me doma jel je reko da su lazni trudovi jer se na ctg nije nista pokazalo a ja imam kontrakcije svakih 10 minuta za poludit  nemogu ni sjedit samo lezat i stajat. 2 noci ne spavam umorna sam jako jadna sam jako jako me bole te kontrakcije.Otvoprena sam 1 cm. ovo je strasno. Jel koga jos to mucilo molim vas pomozite mi

----------


## drndalica

Mojoj kumi je tako počelo. Termin je bio 16.05., trudovi na 8-10 min počeli tek 19.05. Kaže da je jako boljelo, rijetke su pauze bile da bi se mogla odmoriti, mislila je to je to ali su je vratili doma da odrađuje trudove (živi blizo) jer je bila samo 1 ili 2 cm otvorena i sporo je išlo. Tek u subotu (23.05.) oko podne trudovi su pali na ispod 5 min. Bila je već prilično iscrpljena, dali su joj drip (ne znam koliko je bila otvorena, 7 cm?). Ugl. zbog umora tražila je i dobila epiduralnu i beba se rodila u 17 h. Kaže da nije bilo strašno, a još je bio i VBAC.

----------


## drndalica

pobrkala sam datume - odnosno mjesec, rodila je 23.04., dakle prije nešto više od tjedan dana  :Smile:

----------


## Petronjela

> Jao ja umirem vec dva dana od bolova jucer bila u vin vratio me doma jel je reko da su lazni trudovi jer se na ctg nije nista pokazalo a ja imam kontrakcije svakih 10 minuta za poludit nemogu ni sjedit samo lezat i stajat. 2 noci ne spavam umorna sam jako jadna sam jako jako me bole te kontrakcije.Otvoprena sam 1 cm. ovo je strasno. Jel koga jos to mucilo molim vas pomozite mi


Meni je ctg jučer očitao lagane trudove a isto mi je kao i tebi..tako da mislim da buš i ti uskoro..Ja sutra opet imam pregled. Doc je rekla samo da bu uskoro i tako sam bila uzbuđena i sretna da mislim da mi uopće nije rekla koliko sam otvorena. Jučer sam krvarila smečkasto al mislim da je to od pregleda..

----------


## Petronjela

*Lastavice* di si? Možda u bolnici?  :Grin:

----------


## zeljana02

*Lastavice, Petronjela* ajmo sta se ceka?? :Grin: ...i ja bi dosla na red, ali ste me pospotale da cekam  :Grin:

----------


## Petronjela

> *Lastavice, Petronjela* ajmo sta se ceka??...i ja bi dosla na red, ali ste me pospotale da cekam


Opet ona žuri... :Wink: 
Pošto Lastavice nema..pretpostavimo da nam sad negdje rađa, ja sam sutra na redu..e onda možeš ti. Šta kažeš na to? Koliko ti je bebač sada velik? Si bila nedavno na pregledu? Mene sutra opet čeka pregled, sad sam na svaka dva dana pa ćemo vidjeti šta drugi doc kaže kad će...Jučer čekala u rađaoni na ctg i uzv i baš mi je bilo uz svo ono urlikanje da bi odmah išla roditi kad više sa koliko si sreće okružen poslije.

----------


## zeljana02

> Opet ona žuri...
> Pošto Lastavice nema..pretpostavimo da nam sad negdje rađa, ja sam sutra na redu..e onda možeš ti. Šta kažeš na to? Koliko ti je bebač sada velik? Si bila nedavno na pregledu? Mene sutra opet čeka pregled, sad sam na svaka dva dana pa ćemo vidjeti šta drugi doc kaže kad će...Jučer čekala u rađaoni na ctg i uzv i baš mi je bilo uz svo ono urlikanje da bi odmah išla roditi kad više sa koliko si sreće okružen poslije.



u petak sam bila na pregledu i soc.gin ga nije mogla procijeniti jer trbuscic ne stane u ekran, van gabarita je  :Grin: ...u 34 tt je imao 3030g...dogovorila sam sutra pregled u u bolnici, idem po dr. misljenje pa cemo vidjeti jel to stvarno tako velika beba ili sto je u pitanju  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bambus99

> u petak sam bila na pregledu i soc.gin ga nije mogla procijeniti jer trbuscic ne stane u ekran, van gabarita je ...u 34 tt je imao 3030g...dogovorila sam sutra pregled u u bolnici, idem po dr. misljenje pa cemo vidjeti jel to stvarno tako velika beba ili sto je u pitanju


zeljana draga ne brini se, vjerojatno je decko malko veci, i ako soc,ginekolog nema malo bolji uz, mozda nemoze dobro vidit i procijeniti koliki je sada. saljem vam  :Kiss:

----------


## Petronjela

> u petak sam bila na pregledu i soc.gin ga nije mogla procijeniti jer trbuscic ne stane u ekran, van gabarita je ...u 34 tt je imao 3030g...dogovorila sam sutra pregled u u bolnici, idem po dr. misljenje pa cemo vidjeti jel to stvarno tako velika beba ili sto je u pitanju


Pa bolje da je malo veći nego manji...imati će više snage za porod  :Smile:  Javi kaj je bilo na pregledu. Ja idem za sat vremena. Mislim da mi je oko 4 ujutro počeo sluzni ispadati i malo jača stezanja..pa da vidimo..

----------


## andynoa

*Lastavice*, ima li paketića?

*Petronjela i zeljana02* sretno.... evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaše štruce  :Smile:

----------


## bambus99

hej drage moje!
evo mi se javila *zeljana02* da je ostala u bolnici. citiram Vam njenu poruku : " evo ja ostala u bolnici sumnjaju da mi curi plodna voda,beba ipak nije tako velika"!
draga moja, saljem ti punooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepsi moguci susret!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## andynoa

*zeljana02* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoj mirisni paketić
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

i za brz i lagan porod!!!
Drži mi se i javi nam se brzo da grliš svoju sreću!!!!!!  :Heart:   :Heart: 



*Petronjela* da nisu i tebe ostavili u bolnici, i ti si danas imala pregled zar ne??

p.s. eto sad će na red doći i *Koksy* ubrzo pa ću i tebi biti podrškaaaaa ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## koksy

zeljana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepsi porod  :Very Happy: 

Andynoa...uff...ja se ipak nadam da nece prebrzo, jos nista nisam spremila ni pripremila, stalno mislim kako imam jos puno vremena a ustvari su jos samo 2 mjeseca do termina do kojeg mogu a i ne moram izdrzat...A bas uzivam u trudnoci, sad kad je trbuh velik i vidljiv iz aviona pa mi svi udovoljavaju a ja si dozvoljavam neke stvari koje inace nebi  :Grin:

----------


## Petronjela

> *zeljana02* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoj mirisni paketić
> 
> 
> i za brz i lagan porod!!!
> Drži mi se i javi nam se brzo da grliš svoju sreću!!!!!! 
> 
> 
> 
> *Petronjela* da nisu i tebe ostavili u bolnici, i ti si danas imala pregled zar ne??
> ...


Ne... :Sad: ..još ništa, trudovi se pojačali al još uvijek čekamo ali zato...
Zeljana sretno!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  Vidjela sam ja odmah da se ti guraš prije reda..Sretnooooo!!!!

----------


## bambus99

curke da vam javim da nema jos novosti od zeljane, rekla se javit cim bude sta.
saljem joj jos malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~  :Kiss:

----------


## andynoa

S obzirom da zeljana02 dugo čeka svoju bebicu, neka se požurila  :Very Happy: ....

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *zeljana02* za našeg novog malog bećara.... (našla sam i šešir slavonski, i sad se dvoumim hoću traku izvest ili ću tražit da zlatovez izvezu  :Smile: ...)

*Petronjela*, samo što nije i tvoj, a onda slavlje  :Very Happy: ...

*Koksy,* pa blizu je to  :Very Happy: 
i sve stigneš pripremiti ne brini a znaš i sama uostalom..

p.s. čini mi se da *lastavica1979* grli svoju mrvu...

----------


## lastavica1979

aaaaaaaaaaa da curke moje mi se mazimo ,papamo i volimo najvise na svijetu. Rodila sam 6.5 u 7.53 min deckica 4200 i 54 dug 5 sati sam radjala. Sve je bilo super samo me drip ubio tj rasturio. Imam tri šava. Jedini problem koji se desio poslije poroda je da mi se stvorio hematom pa su me morali uspavat na 10 minuta da mi dr cijelom rukom pogleda uterus,a to navodno jako boli. Nazalost nisam se mogla prije javit jer nisam imala net. Pusa svima
Petronjela drzim fige za sretan trenutak

----------


## andynoa

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwww  wwww... evo još jednog bebača...

bacimo se svi na čestitanje  :Very Happy: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65346-S...28#post1885928

lastavica želim ti sve najbolje, brzi oporavak..
ljubite se, mazite se, pazite se, rastite, ma uživajteeee  :Very Happy:

----------


## Petronjela

> aaaaaaaaaaa da curke moje mi se mazimo ,papamo i volimo najvise na svijetu. Rodila sam 6.5 u 7.53 min deckica 4200 i 54 dug 5 sati sam radjala. Sve je bilo super samo me drip ubio tj rasturio. Imam tri šava. Jedini problem koji se desio poslije poroda je da mi se stvorio hematom pa su me morali uspavat na 10 minuta da mi dr cijelom rukom pogleda uterus,a to navodno jako boli. Nazalost nisam se mogla prije javit jer nisam imala net.
> Petronjela drzim fige za sretan trenutak


Lastavice presretna sam zbog tebe!!!!! Šaljem i tebi i bebaču velike puse!! :Heart:

----------


## bambus99

kod nase zeljane nema jos nista. kaze da su joj dali drip i ceka da krene.
draga, da bude jako brzo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~    :Kiss:

----------


## zadarmamica

DRIP- ajmeeeee (sjetim se svog odmah) . nek se drži i izdrži. sve za to malo zlato.  :Smile:

----------


## koksy

zeljana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da prode sto brze!  :Heart:

----------


## bambus99

javila se zeljana02, kaze da su joj dali i gle, i da nema nekog ucinka, da je boli za po....it,da ce na kraju vjerojatno biti carski....

joj draga, samo hrabro...jos malo  :Kiss:

----------


## andynoa

> javila se zeljana02, kaze da su joj dali i gle, i da nema nekog ucinka, da je boli za po....it,da ce na kraju vjerojatno biti carski....
> 
> joj draga, samo hrabro...jos malo


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## bambus99

neznam za vas, al mene ovo cekanje u svezi zeljane bas satralo. maloprije mi je poslala sms i kaze da su joj opet dali gela. stvarno mi nije jasno zasto ju toliko drze, zasto odmah ne idu na CR ako vide da ne ide... :Mad:

----------


## andynoa

e majke mi nisu normalni... pa rekla je i sama da osjeća da će carski biti.. stvarno mi nije jasno... sad će ju izmučit jadnu do kraja...

reci joj da ju puno pozdravljam i nek se drži....

p.s. ja  sam isto na iglama cijeli dan zbog nje..

----------


## Petronjela

Ne shvaćam...kak je znala da će carski biti? Zašto se ne otvara, šta kažu?

----------


## koksy

Meni sve smrdi na posto-poto indukciju a sve mi se cini da je prerano, termin joj je tek za 15 dana, mislim da se zato ne otvara. Osim ako joj stvarno ne curi plodna voda ali bi i s napuknucem vodenjaka trebala dobit svoje trudove nakon nekog vremena. Ma ne znam sta da mislim al kazem, bas mi se cini da su ju inducirali prerano. Nadam se da ce se sto prije otvoriti i roditi samo da ju prestanu maltretirati.

----------


## zasad skulirana

lastavica cestitam!!!!! :Klap: 

andynoa nemogu vjerovat koliki ti je vec bebac!!!!

ajme,nadam se da je zeljana rodila,bambus ima li sms-ova?....

----------


## andynoa

je, veliki je evo danas puni 50 dana... imamo neke preglede ovaj tjedan (uzv i neuropedijatar i tako..)

bambus, ima li išta novoga? iglice me ne prolaze...

----------


## bambus99

hej!
meni je zeljana jucer kroz popodne javila da su je ostavili u bolnici jer sumnjaju da joj curi plodna voda.
sad neznam dali je curila stvarno ili ne, ali jutros mi je javila da je na dripu,pa nakon nekoliko sati da su joj dali gel,... bas sam joj maloprije poslala sms ali nista jos ne odgovara. pa se toplo nadam da vec grli i ljubi svog djecaka.....  :Zaljubljen: 
cim mi se ona javi, pisem ja vama...

uff ovako je bilo kod mene, pukla plodna voda, pa drip, pa gel, pa epiduralna... i nakon 18 sati provedenih u radaoni odveli me na carski rez... samo se nadam da je ona vec sve gotova da je ne drzu vise da se muci....

----------


## koksy

Ali ipak mislim da su je isforsirali bezveze. I meni je curila plodna voda, to su i sami potvrdili a i bila sam 41 tj. trudna pa mi ipak nisu dali ni drip ni nista, stavili su me u predradaonu i rekli da spavam do jutra, al su meni u ponoc poceli moji trudovi. Vjerovatno sve ovisi od doktora...

----------


## alef

Uh, nadam se da je zeljana vec rodila i da je sve ok s njih dvoje... I meni se primakao termin, u nekoliko dana smo otvorile odbrojavanje, ali danas na pregledu dr kaze nece jos. vidjet cemo

----------


## bambus99

i ja sam uvjerena da su je oni forsirali sa svim tim.ipak joj jos prakticki nije bio termin.samo ce je satrat i namucit ces se....
 neznam,jos se ne javlja, samo se nadam da je sve dobro..bio prirodan porod ili CR.

----------


## bambus99

jos nema nikakvih vjesti od zeljane   :Rolling Eyes: ........

----------


## andynoa

Što jedino znači da je bio CR i totalna anelgezija..jer bi se već javila.. Stvarno nisu normalni ako ju toliko muče...

Ja reko idem leci i pripojila mobitel na wireless da vidim imal šta..
Ajme zeljo moja budi jaka i hrabra!!!!  :Love: 

Petronjela, di si ti? Da nije krenulo kod tebe?  :Confused:

----------


## Petronjela

> Što jedino znači da je bio CR i totalna anelgezija..jer bi se već javila.. Stvarno nisu normalni ako ju toliko muče...
> 
> Ja reko idem leci i pripojila mobitel na wireless da vidim imal šta..
> Ajme zeljo moja budi jaka i hrabra!!!! 
> 
> Petronjela, di si ti? Da nije krenulo kod tebe?


Ma nije...sad sam već lagano luuuuuuddddaaaa...Kao termin je bio od 3-10.05. Čak i bolovi prestali.

Zeljana nadam se da je sve ok i da već grliš i ljubiš svoju bebicu.. :Yes: 
Javi nam se!
Ipak treba vjerovati doktorima da znaju svoj posao i da su je zadržali i inicirali s razlogom.

----------


## bambus99

jos mi se zeljana nije javila........ :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Beti3

Kako nije, već je tema na čestitanjima.

----------


## Ares

Željana se od sinoć grli i mazi s svojim malenim Grgurom!  :Zaljubljen: 
Otvoreno je čestitanje

----------


## bambus99

sad mi je poslala poruku
nisam ja vidila na cestitanjima
uff kako mi ja samo laknilo

----------


## andynoa

> Ipak treba vjerovati doktorima da znaju svoj posao i da su je zadržali i inicirali s razlogom.


Sad će to svaki čas, kad ti je pregled?

Zato su meni rekli odmah dok su me pregledali da idem na CR, i ugovorili datum i to je to (zatvorena, nisam se otvarala, uska zdjelica..trbuh se nije spuštao dolje, a ja puna vode..) i bojali su se da se beba ne uguši u trbuhu..rodila sam na 40+3 CR-om.. i nije mi žao..

Neka bude šta bude, samo da su ona i beba zdravi!!!

Zeljana02 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andynoa

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65370-S...%87a-mamina!!1

----------


## andynoa

ajme kako smo sve u isto vrijeme pisale...

Petronjela, evo još si samo ti ostala iz ove liste za svibanj, i začas će i tvoj paketić doći...

evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Petronjela

Ja čestitala..Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!  !! Bravo Željana  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Petronjela

> ajme kako smo sve u isto vrijeme pisale...
> 
> Petronjela, evo još si samo ti ostala iz ove liste za svibanj, i začas će i tvoj paketić doći...
> 
> evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Hvala...treba mi..Ja se samo nadam da je zatišje pred buru iako mi je i danas malko bolno..al opet to je sve preslabo. Zadnje mi je zmjerilo dva truda na 80 na ctg-u. Sve mi se to čini preslabo. Već sam luda, jedva čekam da počne rasturati..znam da ću požaliti što sam to rekla  :Laughing: 
Sutra mi je ponovno pregled..

----------


## zadarmamica

uopce ne gledaj brojke. meni je pokazivalo 80 dok sam bila u boxu i izdržavala trudove.a crkavala sam od boli.njima je bilo bitno da su na ctg-u trudovi u obliku brijegova.a kad sam dobila malo dripa i kad su pojacali drip,e onda se spojilo sve, trud na trud,i isključili ctg s trudovima,a ostavili samo bebine otkucaje. i krenuo porođaj.

----------


## zadarmamica

što ima novo sa željanom???

----------


## andynoa

pa rodila je, nisi vidjela, u utorak mislim.. al nisam ziher.. na čestitanju je  :Smile: 

Petronjela, jesi još sa nama ili? Kako je prošao pregled?

----------


## Petronjela

> uopce ne gledaj brojke. meni je pokazivalo 80 dok sam bila u boxu i izdržavala trudove.a crkavala sam od boli.njima je bilo bitno da su na ctg-u trudovi u obliku brijegova.a kad sam dobila malo dripa i kad su pojacali drip,e onda se spojilo sve, trud na trud,i isključili ctg s trudovima,a ostavili samo bebine otkucaje. i krenuo porođaj.


Da, danas su konačno bili brijegovi ali neki mali..na 40, nisam ih ni osjetila nego mi je sestra rekla.

----------


## Petronjela

> pa rodila je, nisi vidjela, u utorak mislim.. al nisam ziher.. na čestitanju je 
> 
> Petronjela, jesi još sa nama ili? Kako je prošao pregled?


Još sam tu..ništa novog samo se nadam da bu krenulo uskoro. Sad sam 40+2 i ponovno na pregled za dva dana. A tako je sve dobro išlo, nebi htjela da se nešto zakomplicira. Baš sam počela brinuti sad, znam da je bezrazložno ali nemogu si pomoći..

----------


## zasad skulirana

O,pa jest da na krivom topicu ali cestitke Zeljani,ovdje je ipak zadnje postove kao 2u1 odradila!!!!!  :Smile: 

Petronjela ma di ce se ista zakomplicirat? Ti si fit mamasita,dokad si vjezbala na kraju? Vidis da ni 40 nisi ni osjetila!  :Smile:

----------


## klarah

Ja sam sutra punih 39 tjedana.
Jučer na pregledu veli dr. otvorena 5 cm i grlić skoro nestao, kaže porod može krenut svaki čas.
Sad popodne sam osjećala nekakve kontrakcije svakih 12-13 minuta, onako dosta me stezalo iako ne baš bolno. Već sam mislila da ću ić u bolnicu, ali smirilo se.
Kaže dr. da ne smijem odugovlačit s odlaskom u bolnicu. tak da pojma nemam...

----------


## Petronjela

> O,pa jest da na krivom topicu ali cestitke Zeljani,ovdje je ipak zadnje postove kao 2u1 odradila!!!!! 
> 
> Petronjela ma di ce se ista zakomplicirat? Ti si fit mamasita,dokad si vjezbala na kraju? Vidis da ni 40 nisi ni osjetila!


Do prije dva tjedna sam vježbala..sad se bojim da sam i s tim vježbanjem nekaj zeznula pa se ne otvaram. Sad samo hodam...po brdima i stepenicama, čak sam i seks uzela u obzir  :Laughing: ..al još razmišljam.

----------


## Petronjela

> Ja sam sutra punih 39 tjedana.
> Jučer na pregledu veli dr. otvorena 5 cm i grlić skoro nestao, kaže porod može krenut svaki čas.
> Sad popodne sam osjećala nekakve kontrakcije svakih 12-13 minuta, onako dosta me stezalo iako ne baš bolno. Već sam mislila da ću ić u bolnicu, ali smirilo se.
> Kaže dr. da ne smijem odugovlačit s odlaskom u bolnicu. tak da pojma nemam...


A blago tebi....i ja bi.....  :Smile: 
A gle, sve ti je doc rekao. Mijeri sat vremena i ako su konstantno na 12-13 min- u bolnicu..Javi nam!

----------


## klarah

smirile se kontrakcije baš nakon sat vremena. doma sam. Ujutro rano imam pregled u Petrovoj pa ću vidjet hoće me ostavit. S jedne strane bojim se indukcije, s druge se bojim se da neću stić u bolnicu  :Smile: .

Tu itamo me nešto frče, pojma nemam..

ti prenijela vidim  :Smile: . Gdje ideš rodit?

----------


## andynoa

> Jupiii bas mi je drago da sve dobro prolazi...spavaj još malo,znam da
> SAD zvuči banalno al sjetit ćeš se ti mene kasnije hihi



Sierra, sad da ti kazem, spavamo oko 7 sati u komadu svaku vecer.........zzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## andynoa

Klarah, Petronjela ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Petronjela

> smirile se kontrakcije baš nakon sat vremena. doma sam. Ujutro rano imam pregled u Petrovoj pa ću vidjet hoće me ostavit. S jedne strane bojim se indukcije, s druge se bojim se da neću stić u bolnicu .
> 
> Tu itamo me nešto frče, pojma nemam..
> 
> ti prenijela vidim . Gdje ideš rodit?


Ja prenijela...i to 4 dana zasad. Idem na sv.Duh. Ti? Jesi još s nama ili si mi i ti pobjegla? :Grin:

----------


## Petronjela

> Klarah, Petronjela ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Hvala  :Smile: , sad sam već stvarno luuuuuuuuda od čekanja.

----------


## andynoa

> Hvala , sad sam već stvarno luuuuuuuuda od čekanja.


ajme mila, sad će svaki čas nadam se....

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

(točno se sebe sjećam kako je očekivati, al dok vidiš tu malenu štrucu mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  :Heart: )...

Klarah, da nisi stvarno pobjegla i ti prije reda?

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Do prije dva tjedna sam vježbala..sad se bojim da sam i s tim vježbanjem nekaj zeznula pa se ne otvaram. Sad samo hodam...po brdima i stepenicama, čak sam i seks uzela u obzir ..al još razmišljam.


ma e,kako ces s vjezbanjem nesto zeznut,pa to po meni moze samo pospjesit otvaranje!
ja sam prosli mjesec prestala ic u teretanu,sad doma mlataram bucicama,skakucem na lopti i rastezem se po strunjaci...tu i tamo...ali svaki dan zato idem u zustre setnje po 6-7km.....evo bas se sad spremam na jednu....bas mi trazi tijelo pokret...a i bebusa,nesvidja joj se kad sjedim... 

nadam se da ces uskoro u bolnicu.....drzim fige za sto skorije pravilne trudove!!!

----------


## andynoa

> Hvala , sad sam već stvarno luuuuuuuuda od čekanja.


Draga jesi još ovdje?? ili???

----------


## Petronjela

Ma još sam tu...Šećem pesa po tri put dnevno, radim duboki čučanj, spremam ko ludjak, seksam se al mali neće van!!!!  :Cool:  Samo sam mrtva navečer..Jučer me sve stezalo, prepone, križa i opet ništa..Sad idem opet na pregled. Pješice naravno  :Smile: . Malo me brine taj manjak plodne vode..
*Zasad skulirana* samo ti nastavi tim tempom..Mislim da nebi sad više imala toliko energije da nisam ostala cijelo vrijeme u pokretu.

----------


## andynoa

ako se bebač rita, onda je sve u redu!!!!

Javi se nakon pregleda obavezno ako te ne ostave u BO...

SRETNO ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Petronjela

> ako se bebač rita, onda je sve u redu!!!!
> 
> Javi se nakon pregleda obavezno ako te ne ostave u BO...
> 
> SRETNO ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Rita se, rita!  :Smile: 
Hvala Andynoa  :Love:

----------


## Petronjela

Nevjerovatno, 41+1 i neće mali pizdek van  :Sad:

----------


## nahla

> Nevjerovatno, 41+1 i neće mali pizdek van


 :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
ajde izaće kad tad

----------


## Petronjela

> ajde izaće kad tad


Ma je...mu majčicu. Dugo smo ga radili al bogati dugo ga i nosim..On si za sve uzme vremena  :Mad:

----------


## andynoa

> Nevjerovatno, 41+1 i neće mali pizdek van


ja ne vjerujem  :Smile: ... ajde mali šta se čeka??

----------


## partyka

mali čeka svoj trenutak - tko smo mi da ga požurujemo  :Wink: 
ipak je ovo njegov najveći trenutak u životu  :Grin: 
no sad ozbiljno, treba biti strpljiv jer nestrpljivost vrlo često rezultira neželjenim intervencijama. i da citiram jednu primalju: "nisam još vidjela ženu koja na kraju ne krene u porod"  :Grin:

----------


## andynoa

znam partyka.. nećemo požurivati, krenut će sve svojim tokom, i kada bubo bude spreman.. lijepo mu je tamo gdje je.. samo neka se on uredno Petronjeli javlja i bit će sve u redu...

----------


## Petronjela

Sve je to ok kad je sve dobro *Partyka* kada je sve uredu ali onda: ctg jedan nije dobar pa grizi prste do navečer, pa onda manjak plodne vode, pa onda mi se jutros ne javi i čekam, čekam, čekam...sada udara..Mislim da je puno jednostavnije reći da se čeka nego to uistinu napraviti. Ali eto, računam na stručnost medicinske struke i vječiti optimizam  :Grin:  
Odo ja ponovno na pregled...

----------


## andynoa

Sretno mila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i javi nam kako je prošlo...

----------


## zeljana02

curke moje hvala vam puno na vibricama sigurno su mi pomogle :Love:  :Smile: 
*Petronjela* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
da sto prije grlis svoj mirisni smotuljak... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## klarah

Pobjegla  :Smile: 
Dan poslije nego što sam ovo pisala - rodila! Došla na pregled 6 cm otvorena, dr mogao napipat bebu, i rekao mi da nemam šta tako hodat okolo, da će me muž još porađat u autu. Dobila drip, u roku 2 sata rodila, zadnja 3-4 truda bili jaki, ovo ostalo skroz podnošljivo.
Došli doma prekjučer, sve 5. Evo budi mi se zlato  :Smile: 

Sretno ti ako se ne budemo tipkali  :Smile:

----------


## Petronjela

Čestitam *Klarah*!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  Mazi svog anđelčeka :Heart: 
*Andynoa i Zeljana* prekrasne su vam štrućice  :Zaljubljen: 
Danas opet trudovi ali ništa od njih, dva prsta uloživa tek, ne otvaraju me. Plodna voda mliječna, granična, posteljica na kraju svog vijeka i ctg za trojku..tako da sam od sutra ujutro u bolnici a prekosutra ako ništa ne krene, indukcija. Ipak ćemo pizdeka morati tjerati van. Malo mi je žao šta neide prirodno ali bolje i ovako nego da nešto krene po zlu.

----------


## andynoa

> Pobjegla 
> Dan poslije nego što sam ovo pisala - rodila! Došla na pregled 6 cm otvorena, dr mogao napipat bebu, i rekao mi da nemam šta tako hodat okolo, da će me muž još porađat u autu. Dobila drip, u roku 2 sata rodila, zadnja 3-4 truda bili jaki, ovo ostalo skroz podnošljivo.
> Došli doma prekjučer, sve 5. Evo budi mi se zlato 
> 
> Sretno ti ako se ne budemo tipkali


Ja sam tek sad ovo vidjelaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... pa čestitam klarah, uživajte i mazite se...
 :Heart:

----------


## andynoa

> Čestitam *Klarah*!!!!!!!!!  Mazi svog anđelčeka
> *Andynoa i Zeljana* prekrasne su vam štrućice 
> Danas opet trudovi ali ništa od njih, dva prsta uloživa tek, ne otvaraju me. Plodna voda mliječna, granična, posteljica na kraju svog vijeka i ctg za trojku..tako da sam od sutra ujutro u bolnici a prekosutra ako ništa ne krene, indukcija. Ipak ćemo pizdeka morati tjerati van. Malo mi je žao šta neide prirodno ali bolje i ovako nego da nešto krene po zlu.


Mišulinac pišulinac eto došo je taj dan, nadam se da se grlite, ljubite, mazite i pazite.... drži nam se kako god da bilo tvoja je štruca najljepša stvar koja će ti se dogoditi...
Pussam te puno  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## zeljana02

jel nam Petronjela mazi bebicu svoju?  :Raspa:

----------


## Pinky

mislim da ste pobrkale topice, ovo o čemu pišete je u očekivanju (godota) a ne kako prepoznati lažne trudove.

meni triba info iz naslova, al od pustog vibranja i offtopic priče u zadnjih par stranica nisam našla odgovor, pa odustajem.  :Sad: 

molim vas da se preselite na topic očekivanja.

----------


## Šampita

> mislim da ste pobrkale topice, ovo o čemu pišete je u očekivanju (godota) a ne kako prepoznati lažne trudove.
> 
> meni triba info iz naslova, al od pustog vibranja i offtopic priče u zadnjih par stranica nisam našla odgovor, pa odustajem. 
> 
> molim vas da se preselite na topic očekivanja.


Kad budeš razmišljala jesu li pravi ili lažni, sigurno su lažni. Pravi kad dođu tačno ćeš znatida je to - to. Vidjećeš da je tako.
Dva su poroda iza mene. Opusti se i uživaj!

----------


## petralara

Pozdrav....

Imam jedno pitanje pa molim sve za neki savjet ili odgovor..
U nedjelju če mi biti 40 tjedan trudnoće, u srijedu sam bila u Petrovoj na pregledu i na ctg-u su se pokazali trudovi , ali ih nisam osjetila...
Danas sam ponovno bila naručena na pregled + ctg , i opet se pokazalo da imam trudove svakih 10 min. koje opet nisam osjetila....
Doktor je rekao da je to sve super, da jos nisam otvorena tj. jesam 1 čl- i da sam prohodna do ovoja i glavice , ali da jos nije zrelo ? poslao me doma (hvala bogu ) i narucio za nedjelju opet na ctg i pregled, a ako u međuvremenu mi se pojačaju trudovi i budu češći da dođem odmah.. e sad moje pitanje kako cu znat jesu li češći kad ni ove nisam bas osjetila, a rekao je da su to pravi trudovi..., osjecam kao neko bockanje u donjem djelu trbuha i poneko stezanje... da li je to to?  kada da idem u bolnicu....  puno hvalaa unaprijed na odgovorima :Smile:

----------

